

The End of Powerful, Pocket Sized Androids? - justkez
http://www.touchycovers.com/blog/the-end-of-powerful-pocket-sized-android/

======
Stratoscope
When I switched up to a Galaxy Note II a couple of years ago (now a Note 3) I
was worried that it might not fit in my pockets too. But it wasn't a problem
at all.

It does make a difference which pocket you use. I keep the phone in the left
front pocket, no case on the phone, and the screen facing my leg so it's well
protected. That pocket is dedicated to the phone only. Keys and coins go in
the right front pocket, wallet elsewhere depending on the pants (cargo or
not).

Interestingly, these larger Note phones fit _better_ in the front pocket than
my old Droid Charge and previous phones did. That's because the smaller phones
would settle sideways in the bottom of the pocket. So they used a lot less
pocket height, but a lot more _width_. When I sat down, the ends of the phone
(in its sideways position) would stick out relative to the curve of my leg.

The Note phones settle _vertically_ in the pocket since they are too long to
tip over sideways there. So when I sit down the phone is much more flat
against my leg.

Of course there are some pants that have pockets that are just too short for
this - I don't wear Levis jeans any more but I seem to remember short little
front pockets in those. But most are fine. I just make sure to test the phone
pocket when I try them on.

I suppose that's more about my pants then you all wanted to know, but there
you go...

~~~
flanbiscuit
What kind of pants are people wearing that they can fit galaxy notes in? Big
baggy American pants?

I agree with you on the short Levis pockets, real annoying.

I have the S3 and I wish I could find a smaller phone. I really like the
iPhone size yet I don't want to switch to iPhone. I also wear skinny jeans so
I that's my reason for wanting a smaller phone. Can't wait for the curved
phones to become available

------
karon
AFAIK currently only Sony manufactures "mini" versions of their flagship
phones that feature the same processor, memory and camera as their 5+ inch
siblings.

You should check out the 4.3 inch Xperia Z1 Compact, or wait for the soon to
be released 4.6 inch Xperia Z3 Compact.

[http://www.sonymobile.com/global-
en/products/phones/xperia-z...](http://www.sonymobile.com/global-
en/products/phones/xperia-z1-compact/)

They are also dust and waterproof.

~~~
benologist
They have a microsd card slot too, a rare bonus.

------
oneweirdtrick
Is the Nexus 5 not considered a 'powerful' device?

~~~
Arnt
I have one and like it. But I'm big and my wife is small, and the Nexus 5 is
much too wide for my wife to use with one hand.

I wonder what phones those tiny Korean and Japanese women use. Perhaps they've
all given up on single-handed use.

------
Arnt
[http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=umtsover&xf=2794_200...](http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=umtsover&xf=2794_200~148_Android+4.4~2392_4.3)
lists about 20 smallish phones, are all of those plastic crap?

That said, I see the point. The love of my live will have a real problem
finding a new android phone that she can use one-handedly.

------
PeterWhittaker
I went from an S4 to a Moto G LTE (job change) and was worried about the Moto
being underpowered. So far I have to say I am far happier with it than I ever
was with any Samsung phone (less bloatware means I spend less time managing
the phone, more time just getting stuff done, and the battery life is
impressive).

JOOC, what apps are you eschewing owing to lack of power?

------
willmacdonald
The Moto X is slightly smaller and more powerful that the Moto G.

The Samsung Alpha looks very promising, due to be released very soon.

